# house centipede



## Bikhi Akhbar (May 26, 2009)

little Bikhi just ate a house centipede. is eating them poisonous to dogs?

yuck!!!!!


----------



## Bikhi Akhbar (May 26, 2009)

well...she didn't throw-up during the night and she's jumping around like a jumping bean so i guess she'll be fine.

gave me the heebie-jeebies though.


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

Now we all know, LoL! I'm glad little Bikhi is ok.
Those centipedes give me the heebie-jeebies too!


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

oh my gosh, i hate those things!! blah! 

when we lived in toronto we had the occasional house centipede in our apt and my cats killed and ate parts of them all the time. they are fine. they are my protectors 

on a little side note: did you know they are purple inside?? yuck! my husband was shoe shopping one day and when he took off his shoe to try a new one on the toe of his sock was purple! we looked in his shoe and sure enough there was a squashed house centipede in there


----------

